# "H Frame" for cutting?



## Shari (Apr 18, 2011)

Didn't someone post a picture of a small frame they made for cutting overly long splits down to size?  Was it called an "H Frame"?  Anyone have a link or a picture?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2011)

look under sawbuck


----------



## Shari (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, I have a sawbuck.  I was recalling something where the person stacked up a bunch of splits in a box like device, bungee corded them down and then sawed all the ends...


----------



## rdust (Apr 18, 2011)

Shari said:
			
		

> Well, I have a sawbuck.  I was recalling something where the person stacked up a bunch of splits in a box like device, bungee corded them down and then sawed all the ends...



Zap uses something along these lines to cut his wood to fit his Liberty n/s.  He should be able to post some pictures of it I know I've seen it before.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's a recent discussion:  Does a â€œCut-Offâ€ Saw or â€œChopâ€ Saw Exist for Wood?


----------



## Shari (Apr 18, 2011)

Found it:  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/60241/P18/  post #23 - thanks!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 18, 2011)

Shari, that is not a true H-frame but it is what you were searching for.  An H frame does look like an H and it works great for cutting slab wood and even the small limbs. You can pile a lot on an H-frame and cut away but most prefer the sawbuck. Now you've had your lesson, get back to cutting those long logs shorter.... Have fun at it too Shari.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2011)

Shari said:
			
		

> Well, I have a sawbuck.  I was recalling something where the person stacked up a bunch of splits in a box like device, bungee corded them down and then sawed all the ends...



under search the very first one is a sawbuck H. Just trying to help lots of of have done a build on here. Measurements for the chainsaw OP is most Important. Its so the arms are lock out at the finnish of the cut.  

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/67227/


----------



## WES999 (Apr 18, 2011)

I just built one this weekend, it's a bit like a giant miter-box. I don't have any pics handy right now, but could probably post one tonight.
I only had time to cut a few pieces but it seemed to work quite well. I have a bunch of wood that is tool long and needs to be cut down, I think this should do the job.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Apr 19, 2011)

I posted mine several times, you can cut a bunch of limbs at once.


----------



## Hunderliggur (Apr 19, 2011)

I have one, build on a pallet so I can move it with my loader.  I take it to the limb pile (or collect ~8' limbs) then drive it to the shed.  I cut and then stack from there.  No need for a bungee cord.  I have lots of down branches and a huge pile of limbs from clearing.  I get up to 5 pieces out of a cut, 2 overhangs and the three center pieces.  Normally I collect and cut and then let the kids stack it ;-) [BTW- It is about 2 feet from the back of the box to the loader so no danger hitting the steel.  I use a stump as a counterweight]


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder, Shari- great idea, forgot about that one.


----------



## Shari (Apr 19, 2011)

The above are all vairants of what I was looking for - but- as long as we are talking something other than a regular sawbuck, there is another similar H-design where the horizontals are 2x4's, uprights are angle iron, braces above 2x4 are also angle iron running from front rail to rear rail.  The unique property of this design is - it folds sideways so it takes up minimal storage space - of course, I can't find a picture - anyone have a pic of this design?


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 19, 2011)

Shari said:
			
		

> The above are all vairants of what I was looking for - but- as long as we are talking something other than a regular sawbuck, there is another similar H-design where the horizontals are 2x4's, uprights are angle iron, braces above 2x4 are also angle iron running from front rail to rear rail.  The unique property of this design is - it folds sideways so it takes up minimal storage space - of course, I can't find a picture - anyone have a pic of this design?



This one?

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/87226.htm#post1349666  (post #9)


----------



## Shari (Apr 19, 2011)

Yup,  that's the one.  Now we have all kinds of wood holding devices to choose from.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Apr 19, 2011)

I do not get that design or the pallet design in that how do you cut the bottom branch without hitting the wood.  With the true H design there is no fear of hitting anything.


----------



## WES999 (Apr 22, 2011)

Here is a pic of mine. I am going to add another piece of wood on ether side to raise the wood up a bit so I don't cut through the base.

I don't really like the one with the steel angles, I think it would be too easy to hit the angle with the saw.


----------



## Hunderliggur (Apr 22, 2011)

My pallet H has 1/2 plywood at the bottom that you cut across.  If you cut the plywood, so what?  If you look at the pic you'll see I did that (at just about the arrow mark).


----------



## NCPABill (Apr 23, 2011)

I have used the splitter to hold the small pieces.  Lay a pile down, extend the ram, and trim away.  Not scientific, but readily available!

Good luck,
Bill


----------

